
Your name matters in the search for a job - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46927417
======
bloak
From the referenced report: "We used foreign-sounding names and referred to
the language of the origin country in the language skills section of the
resume* so that minority applicants always described themselves as bilingual."

I would like to have seen a bit more detail on how the names were selected
because we already know that there is significant discrimination against names
that suggest a low level of education: names of footballers, soap stars, pop
singers and so on.

It would also be interesting to know how the level of discrimination against a
"foreign-sounding" name compares with a non-foreign name with bad
associations.

* Presumably this report was written for a US publication?

